# POST PICS OF YOUR CHI MIXES



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*You know what? I would LOVE to see any Chi Mixies that anyone has. Here's my Marley (Chi/Beagle) and SugarPie (Chi/Dachshund) who belongs to a friend.

Marley


























SugarPie*


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

They're so sweet! Sugar Pie is especially cute!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a Chihuahua/Pomeranian mix. His parents look more like chis and his sister looks more like a pom- Carl's just...a mix. :lol: 



















He's about 10 lbs. Everyone post the weight of your mix too, I'm interested to know.


----------



## angiegutes (Sep 11, 2005)

here is harley...shes got japanese chin in her..


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I love your Harley he is sooo gorgeous :wink:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH! CARL & HARLEY ARE PRECIOUS!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They're all so cute


----------

